
Weather Channel Is Using Unreal Engine to Show the Danger of Hurricane Florence - Arcana_
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7xjv9x/the-weather-channel-using-unreal-engine-to-show-hurricane-florence
======
kmano8
This is pretty cool stuff. Up front, I'll say I've never been in the path of a
Hurricane like this, so can't say how I'd react to having to leave all my
worldly possessions behind. But anything that can make the forecast on the
ground more real will save lives.

